# Expected TT RS Power Output With APR Stage 1 & Miltek Cat-By



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've finally upgraded from my TTS to a TT RS and I'm very much so impressed !!










My TTS was mapped and running revo stage 1 software (purchased it like that) with an output of 330 BHP and it felt pretty fast for a 2 litre. So bearing in mind the TT RS is "meant to be" only 5-10 bhp more than what my stock TT RS should be running, I thought the power delivery and performance would be similar. However, the TT RS is much, much, much, muuuuuuchh faster lol.

Anyway, I've got a little bit bored of the power now and I've decided to book a remap for my car to unleash some of its hidden brutal power! I've decided to go for APR's Stage 1 software. After reading multiple reviews, speaking to multiple friends and fellow TT RS owners this seems like a good decision as a lot of the RS owners moved to APR software after issues with their previously running software I.e. REVO LOL!

APR's website claims expected power output of 409 BHP, but I've seen a few on YouTube and etc come out with quite a bit less (388 BHP). So I was wondering the following questions...

1) What sort of power are you APR Stage 1 guys running (with and with out cat bypass pipes) ?

2) If you have installed the cat bypass pipes, how does it sound and is there noticeable difference in the car's performance? (I.e. Faster spool, more responsive & etc)

3) This pipercross panel filter that's being mentioned all over the net for the TT RS, is it worth the upgrade? Would I really see and notice the benefit of installing. Reason why I asked is because I don't believe in changing something if I can't see it benefiting me, catch my drift?

4) Is programme switching via the cruise control stalk available for the TT RS from APR yet?

Cheers! 
- Ash


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

The car sounds good with secondary cat delete pipes,especially with the sports exhaust system and as the delete pipes and filter are cheap and cheerful mods they are worth doing.
Don't expect to feel or see big gains from these small mods though, but they will help.
With more expensive mods,like the intercooler and downpipe,you will see the benefits, but it really comes down to how you use the car whether it's worth going to the next stage.
Stage 1 and a good intercooler could be all you need. ß
As far as I know the program switching is not available for the TTRS in Europe ?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

hi ash , I think they all pretty much make the same on stage 1 its the rolling roads that make it look good or bad , mine only run 370 bhp on stage 1 but that was only 1 quick run and I know for sure my car is much quicker than stock , second cat delete pipes are a good cheap mod for a nice sound , very minimul performance gain and pipercross panel filter is good , all the other hardware works out very expensive which is why a lot of people wait for second hand parts to come along  After a stage 1 alone the car feels mental anyway , is yours a manual or stronic car and which year as 11 plate onwards the ecu has to be taken out to put the remap on , Adam.


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Rs adam said:


> hi ash , I think they all pretty much make the same on stage 1 its the rolling roads that make it look good or bad , mine only run 370 bhp on stage 1 but that was only 1 quick run and I know for sure my car is much quicker than stock , second cat delete pipes are a good cheap mod for a nice sound , very minimul performance gain and pipercross panel filter is good , all the other hardware works out very expensive which is why a lot of people wait for second hand parts to come along  After a stage 1 alone the car feels mental anyway , is yours a manual or stronic car and which year as 11 plate onwards the ecu has to be taken out to put the remap on , Adam.


Hi Adam I have a 2012 S tronic model. Thanks for the info! Btw which dyno did you put your car on?


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

hi ash , I went on amd in Essex , think it ran low as I was on a vxr owners day meet and there was not enough time to try get higher , with stage 1 its a whole different animal and with s tronic it will be even better  iv got apr stage 1 aswell


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

I see fair enough! Well if that's the case I think the dyno's suffer from the heat themselves as well, especially when used consecutively. I suppose in your the case the dyno was overheated and resulted in giving you an accurate reading. I can't wait for the map to be uploaded! I think my right foot is about to get heavier ha!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

yeah I blamed it on the overheated dyno it made me feel better lol  do you live in London ? you've done bloody well having a ttrs at 20yrs old struggled to insure mine at 22


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah I live London! Wbu? Im 21 now, I had my first car which was the Audi TTS at 20! Worked hard for from when I was a 16 years old. How old are you? Any pics of your RS ?


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

Also would delete the cat in the downpipe (little bit more work than a 2.0tfsi) but still just labor. Panel filter always ok. 
Around 420hp would be nice


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I live in hastings which is south coast but about an hour from London where abouts in London ? you've done well mate , I had an s3 before this but only on a y reg , I saved a few years to get mine  im 23 now  I cant get pictures onto here as I use a work laptop , its sepang blue 10 reg manual with 19 inch rs4 style alloys  are you the Ashley that was on the facebook forum giving cleaning tips to me and some other guy with a dark blue rs ?


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Rs adam said:


> I live in hastings which is south coast but about an hour from London where abouts in London ? you've done well mate , I had an s3 before this but only on a y reg , I saved a few years to get mine  im 23 now  I cant get pictures onto here as I use a work laptop , its sepang blue 10 reg manual with 19 inch rs4 style alloys  are you the Ashley that was on the facebook forum giving cleaning tips to me and some other guy with a dark blue rs ?


Near Central London, Highbury & Islington. Know where that is? Yeah that's me on the TT RS owner group fb page?


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Yesj said:


> Also would delete the cat in the downpipe (little bit more work than a 2.0tfsi) but still just labor. Panel filter always ok.
> Around 420hp would be nice


Yeah I'm waiting for my Downpipe from BCS Automotive


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

ah kool yeah I used to live in Ilford so know the area  I just picked up an apr rsc full exhaust cheap , hope it doesn't sound too bad once fitted lol


----------



## Yesj (Nov 12, 2014)

CityBoyAsh said:


> Yesj said:
> 
> 
> > Also would delete the cat in the downpipe (little bit more work than a 2.0tfsi) but still just labor. Panel filter always ok.
> ...


Also nicer! But more expensive


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

I also live in London have a RS plus and getting it remapped soon at AMD. I haven't seen one RS yet around


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Blacknerd said:


> I also live in London have a RS plus and getting it remapped soon at AMD. I haven't seen one RS yet around


Forgive me for this but I'm really tempted to ask you this. Are you a black guy? Reason I ask this is because of your username "black"nerd ! Lol

Where abouts in London are you from? I've seen about 2 or 3 since I've had mine.


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Yesj said:


> CityBoyAsh said:
> 
> 
> > Yesj said:
> ...


Everything is more expensive!


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

CityBoyAsh said:


> Blacknerd said:
> 
> 
> > I also live in London have a RS plus and getting it remapped soon at AMD. I haven't seen one RS yet around
> ...


Yeah was struggling for user names! lol
Live in Greenwich


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Lol ha fair enough. Oh ok do you know Jason then with the White TT RS? 600 bhp lol


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Nope


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

You on the TT RS fb group?


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Just joined


----------



## bhavin85 (Sep 20, 2013)

More RS owners in London....about time! I am still to see one on the road....if there is enough of us we should get us a meet organised!


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> I live in hastings which is south coast but about an hour from London where abouts in London ? you've done well mate , I had an s3 before this but only on a y reg , I saved a few years to get mine  im 23 now  I cant get pictures onto here as I use a work laptop , its sepang blue 10 reg manual with 19 inch rs4 style alloys  are you the Ashley that was on the facebook forum giving cleaning tips to me and some other guy with a dark blue rs ?


that was me 8) we should do a meet soon?


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Blacknerd said:


> Just joined


 What's your fb name?


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

bhavin85 said:


> More RS owners in London....about time! I am still to see one on the road....if there is enough of us we should get us a meet organised!


Yeah we should organise a meet in London?


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm well up for a London meet, im in south west ldn, Wimbledon way.

In the 12 months ive haf my rs ive only seen two others, a blue one nr banstead and a white one in Kingston.


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Blue car near Banstead may of 
been me Denty,Had a feeling it was you rampo  I'm well up for a meet depending on where


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I see that ash has commented on a rolling road thing in and Essex on Sunday 1st is feb , how easy is that for everyone to get too ? As another mate of mine with an rs will be there too , I probabably won't put mine on the rollers tho .


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> Blue car near Banstead may of
> been me Denty,Had a feeling it was you rampo  I'm well up for a meet depending on where


haha thought the surname would give it away!

Im up for a meet in london! maybe some tunnel runs?


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Rs adam said:


> I see that ash has commented on a rolling road thing in and Essex on Sunday 1st is feb , how easy is that for everyone to get too ? As another mate of mine with an rs will be there too , I probabably won't put mine on the rollers tho .


I don't mind popping down to AMD on the 1st


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Sweet  it's 35 quid if you wana run and there may be a free BBQ depending on if there are enough people , it's all on the events page !


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Rs adam said:


> Sweet  it's 35 quid if you wana run and there may be a free BBQ depending on if there are enough people , it's all on the events page !


Like you i wont be putting my car on rollers


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I was very dissapointed with only 370 bhp last time :/


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

We can just use there carpark as a meeting point and anyone then who wants to run can !


----------



## Blacknerd (Apr 10, 2012)

Rs adam said:


> We can just use there carpark as a meeting point and anyone then who wants to run can !


Perfect!


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Blacknerd said:


> Rs adam said:
> 
> 
> > We can just use there carpark as a meeting point and anyone then who wants to run can !
> ...


when is this sorry the 1st of feb?

Ive just rang mine so be silly to do it again


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Yeah sunday 1st of feb all info on the events bit  nah no point in running again , will be nice to see each others cars , have a chat and that


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> Yeah sunday 1st of feb all info on the events bit  nah no point in running again , will be nice to see each others cars , have a chat and that


Just a bit embarrassing the front end of mine at the moment!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Wouldnt worry mate mines got laquer peel on the bumper , you've got the rarest colour


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> Wouldnt worry mate mines got laquer peel on the bumper , you've got the rarest colour


Ive not got any peel yet but would like it sprayed in the spring!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm going to get mine sprayed in the summer aswell  you fancy coming on the 1st aswell then  ?


----------



## Vassilis (Mar 20, 2007)

1) What sort of power are you APR Stage 1 guys running (with and with out cat bypass pipes) ?

*400hp/600Nm is a good estimation for Stage 1 with RON98 (bypass pipes won't make any difference, maybe 1-2hp if lucky). It can be a bit more/less depending on fuel quality, engine, etc.
*

2) If you have installed the cat bypass pipes, how does it sound and is there noticeable difference in the car's performance? (I.e. Faster spool, more responsive & etc)

*Sound is improved quite a bit, no difference in performance. I have seen people with a small drone with bypass on the sport exhaust on highway speeds, but I'd still recommend doing it.*

3) This pipercross panel filter that's being mentioned all over the net for the TT RS, is it worth the upgrade? Would I really see and notice the benefit of installing. Reason why I asked is because I don't believe in changing something if I can't see it benefiting me, catch my drift?

*This one is tricky. Again, the difference, if any, will be very very tiny. On top of it, you have to take out, clean and oil your filter every 10-15k miles or you will see a drop in performance. You will also run into issues if you oil it badly. The hassle is too big tbh to be worth it compared to the stock filter which is replaced during service, unless you're really motivated to do it everytime by yourself. The only reason I'm using a branded panel is because it was installed for free when I did my stage 2 build.*

4) Is programme switching via the cruise control stalk available for the TT RS from APR yet?

*I believe this depends on your country, it's better to ask APR directly.*


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Can anyone categorically state whether the standard TTRS exhaust with the primary cat knocked out but the secondaries in place passes a UK MOT?


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

I would imagine it depends where you take it.
Mine passed with no cats at all in Germany as they just use an OBD readout.
If the computer says it's good then it must be,right ?


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah meeting up at AMD seems good!


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

Sweet seems good ash


----------



## CityBoyAsh (Nov 27, 2013)

Everyone PM me your number? I'll create a whatsapp group for RS owners [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## Denty (Feb 14, 2014)

TTaRSe said:


> Can anyone categorically state whether the standard TTRS exhaust with the primary cat knocked out but the secondaries in place passes a UK MOT?


Mine passed its mot monday just gone with no cats at all. Just make sure engine is fully warmed up and serviced recently, actually helps quite a lot for the old emissions sniff test...


----------



## Adams RS (Aug 28, 2013)

I might try and pop along to AmD's


----------



## rampo (Jul 21, 2014)

Rs adam said:


> I'm going to get mine sprayed in the summer aswell  you fancy coming on the 1st aswell then  ?


 Yeah I'll pop up what time we talking here


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

It starts at 9 am I'll be there from about then  but come whenever mate


----------



## Rs adam (Mar 8, 2014)

More cars the better


----------

